# the invisible mother



## wayward bob (Oct 27, 2011)

proper fuckin lols 

http://www.howtobearetronaut.com/2011/10/the-invisible-mother/


----------



## sim667 (Oct 27, 2011)

Its kind of a bit sinister innit...... I wonder if i could do a modern day version as a photographic project 

Never seen that website before, its awesome! Thanks!


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 27, 2011)

it's great isn't it? mr b just showed me, i haven't had a chance to have a proper look around but i love "jump"


----------



## sim667 (Oct 27, 2011)

It was the victorian star wars that caught my attention


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> it's great isn't it? mr b just showed me, i haven't had a chance to have a proper look around but i love "jump"



IIRC the idea was that you couldn't 'pose' while jumping. Philippe Halsman wanted to see their masks fall and the real person beneath.

Although it's only really a snapshot of the real person whilst in the novel and amusing process of 'jumping for a photograph'.  From that point of view it's likely to be a 'flattering' portrait unless you're a right grumpy bugger who is jumping against your will.

The Grace Kelly one is quite interesting, proper impish rather than composed.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 27, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> proper fuckin lols
> 
> http://www.howtobearetronaut.com/2011/10/the-invisible-mother/



Yes, I saw that this morning - really weird!!

I love Retronaut, I signed up for their daily email/ post a couple of months ago.
They have some fascinating stuff on there.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, I love it!

This page is equally amazing.

http://www.howtobearetronaut.com/20...-the-song-and-yuan-dynasties-by-don-hong-oai/


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2011)

presumably the top one is 'invisible father'.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 28, 2011)

How very odd, the hidden mum, wonder why.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Wow, I love it!
> 
> This page is equally amazing.
> 
> http://www.howtobearetronaut.com/20...-the-song-and-yuan-dynasties-by-don-hong-oai/



I like those


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 28, 2011)

weltweit said:


> How very odd, the hidden mum, wonder why.



i think for some reason they wanted a pic of _just_ the kids.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I like those



me too, but they're mostly photoshopped, no?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> me too, but they're mostly photoshopped, no?



I wouldn't know.  Not that good with telling if stuff's been photoshopped.  I just assume a really good photographer took the picture


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 28, 2011)

the ones with the birds are _definitely_ shopped.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 28, 2011)

I like the jumping pic 

We sometimes get people to do that in our studio evenings, great fun, once we had about 5 people jumping at the same time..


----------

